# Salamanders



## Ambystoma (Mar 21, 2011)

Any salamander/newt keepers on here? If so what do ya have? I only have two marbleds that I'm raising up, but I'm always interested in expanding.


----------



## bugmankeith (Mar 21, 2011)

Chinese Firebelly Newt that is 13 years old, and can live up to age 25. Very easy to care for, but need cool temps the heat can kill them. He's alone in a 10 gallon, so he is less stressed I think which has helped him stay healthy. 
Sadly most of them sold are WC and sick, I got lucky with mine somehow.






I've had spotted and redback salamanders in the past but both were not easy to care for. Spotted salamander died, and the redbacks I gave away to a reptile museum for native species.  I do not recommend them as pets.


----------



## Lolita (Mar 21, 2011)

i have a firebelly newt and i had a tiger salamander that i gave to a friend because his kids liked it


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 21, 2011)

Just two native salamanders. I don't have an available tank for something bigger or more aquatic. Used to have firebelly newts for a while but then I got some kind of mouthrot contamination.

 I have 15 babies of each; Aneides lugubris and Batrachoseps. The former are so tiny they're being fed collembola. The Aneides are getting their first small crickets. Trying to get them off termites before it gets warm and difficult to find them..


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 21, 2011)

Keith - I would assume redbacks wouldn't be too easy. I've always found ambystoma incredibly easy to work with though. I kept some spotteds as a kid and they always ate for me. 

Zerg- those arboreals are awesome. ever been bit by one? heard they can give a pretty nasty bite as adults. have you thought about using just hatched roaches? b. lateralis seem to be pretty small and with a colony they would be readily available.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 21, 2011)

I have one Lesser siren, had it about 5 years I guess.


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 21, 2011)

Might want to be careful. I'm pretty sure MD has regulations against keeping eastern tigers. Barreds aren't on the list though. I'm not too keen on going against state wildlife regulations or collecting through various states. I think tigers are also protected in Colorado as well. A lot of these salamanders can actually use the protection and I fully support these regulations. Not trying to flame anyone, just how I feel.


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 22, 2011)

Just did a trade and got 4 axolotls from a reptile show. Two are wild color, a leucistic and the other is a golden albino. Very neat little aquatic salamanders.


----------



## Ignaz (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, here goes. 
Ambystoma tigrinum 
Eurycea longicauda longicauda 
Eurycea bislineata 
Plethodon cinereus 
Hemidactylium scutatum
Notophthalmus viridescens
Ambystoma laterale
Ambystoma maculatum
Gyrinophilus porphyriticus
Salamandra salamandra
I might have forgot a few.
My family also consists of a few Ranidae, Bufonidae and Gymnophiona.
Amphibians are king.


----------



## TomM (Mar 22, 2011)

I kept around a dozen Red-spotted Newts in a 20g tank for about a month and a half.  The were so much fun to watch and boy did they love blood worms! Feedings looks like a dozen crocodiles tearing apart prey.  After observing them for a while I released them back where I found them.


----------



## beetleman (Mar 22, 2011)

i love sallys:worship:i have a few aswell, spotteds,slimy,blue spotted,red,marbled,northwest brown(a.graciel,spelling)fire,barred tiger.since i'm in fla. they live in a wine coolerand they are loving it!they are all seperate ofcourse,the barred tiger can live in warmer temps,which is good,because there is no more room in the cooler.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 22, 2011)

My kids:

Amybstoma mavortium diaboli
Ambystoma mexicanum
Cynops pyrrhogaster
Tylototriton shanjing

I've tried keeping redbacks & Ensatina before, failing miserably.  Would love to take a shot at Taricha, but they're so locally plentiful that it seems pointless.  

These two turned up under a rubbish heap yesterday, brought in for modeling & released under an old woodpile.


----------



## Lolita (Mar 22, 2011)

Ambystoma said:


> Might want to be careful. I'm pretty sure MD has regulations against keeping eastern tigers. Barreds aren't on the list though. I'm not too keen on going against state wildlife regulations or collecting through various states. I think tigers are also protected in Colorado as well. A lot of these salamanders can actually use the protection and I fully support these regulations. Not trying to flame anyone, just how I feel.


actually i saved mines life from getting squished by machinary at the air force academy while my dad was at work and my friend who works in the forestry office says that since it wasn't taken out of it's habitat or sold it was fine also he's the one who has it now so if they wanna do anything about it thats them i was gonna release it in nature anyway but he talked me into letting him have it i just didn't want the poor thing to get squished plus it was completely dry and skinny when i got it so i got it fat and healthy before i did anything i'm more worried about people locally releasing koi into our ponds than me recuing one from death since koi seem to love eating the poor things

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------




Dreadz said:


> Just did a trade and got 4 axolotls from a reptile show. Two are wild color, a leucistic and the other is a golden albino. Very neat little aquatic salamanders.


aww i love axolotls they're super cute i've always wanted an albino one also i like saying their names it's fun to say axolotl


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 23, 2011)

Like I said I definitely wasn't trying to flame anyone here. Just a word of caution and my own feelings on the matter. Were it me I probably would have just relocated it, but to each their own. I'm happy to know it survived and apparently thrived under your care. Good job.

To everyone else who has posted. You all have some awesome species. I wish I had a bit more of a diverse collection.

Anyone doing any breeding?


----------



## beetleman (Mar 23, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> My kids:
> 
> Amybstoma mavortium diaboli
> Ambystoma mexicanum
> ...


wow! those are very cool,awesome sp.


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 25, 2011)

Ambystoma said:


> Zerg- those arboreals are awesome. ever been bit by one? heard they can give a pretty nasty bite as adults. have you thought about using just hatched roaches? b. lateralis seem to be pretty small and with a colony they would be readily available.


 No, thankfully they're still babies. I had an adult but she passed away and she was docile.  I saw a pic of one showing it's teeth. Pretty awesome looking for an amphibian! Like a legged piranha.

 I'd love to get a roach colony, but that wouldn't fly with my parents. We had an infestation in our last house and no talking to them about tropical vs German roaches gets to them.


----------

